# men with odd shaped balls



## lostprophet (Apr 4, 2007)

Rugby, why did you think it was going to be something else?


----------



## ariadne76 (Apr 4, 2007)

Ouch, brutal!

Is the headband the guy wears in the first photo so his ears don't get ripped off?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 4, 2007)

ariadne76 said:


> Ouch, brutal!
> 
> Is the headband the guy wears in the first photo so his ears don't get ripped off?



yes.


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Apr 4, 2007)

Not the first thing I thought of when I saw the title. I like the face off. They look mean!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 4, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> Rugby, why did you think it was going to be something else?






Umm, no, that's exactly what sprang to my mind. Yeah. Really.




Like the pics!! Didja have fun?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 5, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Umm, no, that's exactly what sprang to my mind. Yeah. Really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we all know you have a dirty mind!

not a bad night but I guess I should of gone out in more than a t-shirt and hoodie, bloody cold


----------



## Alpha (Apr 5, 2007)

Classic title.


----------



## blackdoglab (Apr 6, 2007)

Ya don't want to run into these guys in a dark alley.


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 9, 2007)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> Rugby, why did you think it was going to be something else?


LOL actually I knew you didn't mean what you were implying... I have learned that from many posts similar to this one...


----------

